

Show HN: GitHub Instant Search (extension) - redox_
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-awesome-autocomple/djkfdjpoelphhdclfjhnffmnlnoknfnd

======
hokkos
Cool, but data are obsolete; for example type "rust" the first one is good,
but the second one is the old repo from when it was inside mozilla account
with their last know number of starts and when you clic on it you are
redirected to the new one, but it probably is because they don't have a stream
of updated data and must gather them.

------
danr4
Been following Algolia for a while. Very impressed by their product. it really
hits all the sweet spots - concise, does what it says and does it well, and
very developer-friendly. kudos

